# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Can you taste things in your dreams?

## Muggler

^^^^ Can you? That would be so awesome if you could!

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Yeah you can! The most vivid dream memory I have is from when I was about 7 or 8 and ate a really tasty hamburger.

----------


## Muggler

Thats so cool!

----------


## Maria92

Tell me about it. I've come up with a list of food to summon in my dreams...it's over 200 items long! That should keep me busy for a while!  ::banana::

----------


## legonut4

> Tell me about it. I've come up with a list of food to summon in my dreams...it's over 200 items long! That should keep me busy for a while!



you can say that again lol

----------


## C-Fonz

Sigh....for truthfulness sake I have had tastes in my dream but only once.  I was dreaming I was in a bathroom with no toilets so I had to go into the sink and the stream....splashed against the sink and...well you can probably fill in the blanks.

----------


## Hercuflea

yeah santa gave me a sugar cookie once it tasted like a sugar cookie

----------


## Kordan

Actually, I don't think that I've ever had the sense of taste in a dream... However, I'm not too worried about it, as I'm not that much of a food-oriented person. As long as I have other sensations in dream, I'm fine.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

It's so fun to eat in dreams!  I've eaten:

-a frapucino
-an inside out burger (sorta)
-a chocolate chip muffin
-a chocolate pie

----------


## Harper

I always start dreaming about food as soon as I go on a diet.   :smiley:   Seriously, I'm always at a buffet, just eating everything in sight and yes, I can totally taste it.

----------


## Muggler

Nice! As soon as I get good at getting frequent Lucids, food dreams!

----------


## Minus

Yeah, in my first LD I made an effort to summon a cookie from my pocket. Although it came out as an Anzac biscuit instead of a choc chip cookie. Still tasted good though.

----------


## JamesLD

oh yeah food in dreams is the best. just last night i had a dream that i went to carls jr and ordered a burger that doesnt even exist, i got the burger and it was the most delicious burger ive ever had

----------


## Baron Samedi

When I used to eat in dreams the food always tasted like morning breath. gross!

I did eat some fruits in a recent dream, and they tasted like nothing.  I am working on smelling and tasting in dreams. Right now I am focused on increasing clarity, and the sense of touch.

Speaking of, someone is sauteeing mushrooms next door.  Dammit, I need to eat something now!

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

Yes, and the taste experience can be much richer than anything tasted on earth.

----------


## The Silver Bullet

Yes you can. I had a slice of pizza in my last lucid. It tasted just like in real life.

----------


## CaLeB-

I once became lucid while eating food. I then started chowing down a LOAD of ice cream, taste and all!

----------


## LucidFlanders

> ^^^^ Can you? That would be so awesome if you could!



You can, you can even feel real pain in your dreams. I once felt real bad pain in my dreams recently. You can do anything your imagination knows in dreams.

----------


## L33tsaber

Sometimes I can, sometimes I can't.  Sometimes, the dream food is rough in texture and lacking in flavor and I wake up to discover I've been licking the pillow or the sheets...

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

I had a couple of dreams (non-lucid) where I ate some pizza, only to be disappointed that it tasted so stale and yucky, like the morning breath Nomad mentioned.

Once in a dream when I was a kid, I SWORE I smelled oatmeal cooking on the stove in perfect clarity, and when I woke up and asked mom if she cooked any oatmeal that morning, she said she didn't. It was quite strange.

----------


## Beeyahoi

I just realized that I've never tasted anything in my dreams, not even once.   ::?: 

New lucid goal fo sho!

----------


## vze2kgc3

While in the hospital,unable to move a muscle, eyes taped shut because I couldn't control them. I was abused by two men weekly at night. I would try to hide from them in my mind, but they always found me. I had a trach tube in so was unable to talk or call out. I know that there were two of them by the taste they left in my mouth, one was salty and sweet and the other tasted like clorox, so if I was dreaming as people have told me I sure could taste what each deposited in my mouth. and that was the only time I have ever tasted in my dreams, which I feel really happened. but no one will believe me that something like that could happed in a hospital. They didn't realize that I was unable to talk or move but I could still taste. So if I was dreaming you can taste in you dreams, even things you have never tasted before, or want to taste.

----------


## Kraftwerk

> While in the hospital,unable to move a muscle, eyes taped shut because I couldn't control them. I was abused by two men weekly at night. I would try to hide from them in my mind, but they always found me. I had a trach tube in so was unable to talk or call out. I know that there were two of them by the taste they left in my mouth, one was salty and sweet and the other tasted like clorox, so if I was dreaming as people have told me I sure could taste what each deposited in my mouth. and that was the only time I have ever tasted in my dreams, which I feel really happened. but no one will believe me that something like that could happed in a hospital. They didn't realize that I was unable to talk or move but I could still taste. So if I was dreaming you can taste in you dreams, even things you have never tasted before, or want to taste.



I'm thoroughly disturbed now.

----------


## HivaPrnses

Oh, yeah...  Eating in dreams is awesome!!  Especially when you are lucid.  You can eat as much as you want and not a single worry about health or weight..  Guiltless gluttony.
Once, I was dreaming.  I just happened to be in a restaurant..  I was there with an old friend..  He wanted to talk.. blah, blah, blah...  I was partially lucid..  and thrilled with the tastiness of the food..  I don't think I even heard a word he said.  I was basically like, "who cares?.. do you realize we are dreaming and can eat whatever we want!"  He seemed slightly annoyed as I ordered and devoured Key Lime Pie, Peach Cobbler, a couple of chocolate confections and some other stuff I don't remember.
I remember being amazed with the exact flavor, texture and loveliness of the food... Almost as good as the real thing.. Although, I've got to say.. just slightly missing a layer or two of the unexpected that you would most likely find with 3D food.. at least for me.

----------


## Blazeingcxh

> While in the hospital,unable to move a muscle, eyes taped shut because I couldn't control them. I was abused by two men weekly at night. I would try to hide from them in my mind, but they always found me. I had a trach tube in so was unable to talk or call out. I know that there were two of them by the taste they left in my mouth, one was salty and sweet and the other tasted like clorox, so if I was dreaming as people have told me I sure could taste what each deposited in my mouth. and that was the only time I have ever tasted in my dreams, which I feel really happened. but no one will believe me that something like that could happed in a hospital. They didn't realize that I was unable to talk or move but I could still taste. So if I was dreaming you can taste in you dreams, even things you have never tasted before, or want to taste.







> I'm thoroughly disturbed now.



Same,i gotta go throw up now.

----------


## oniman7

Different people have different senses in their dreams, but I have all 5 (smell being the weakest). I was once in a non-lucid where my friends and I were in my friend's attic. We came across a pile of food and ate it unquestioningly. Lobster, banana cream pie, chocolate brownies, and I could taste all of it just like real life.

----------


## CarmineEternity

*Hmm. I have seen this thread before... So familiar...*

----------


## Hyperborean

I once savoured a strange dish, a dessert of some sort, that consisted of crushed cereals and mashed strawberries sprinkled with something which looked like brown sugar. I remember the taste well, and to my surprise it was a very succulent dish. 
However, if I may digress, have any of you ever sniffed the scent of a dead zombie kitten in a dream before? If not, let me assure you it was not very pleasant at all. Hm, right, I think I'll elaborate on that later.

----------


## quicksilver girl.

this is going to disgust some of you. if you have a weak stomach, quit reading now.

i used to have this recurring dream where i was vomiting feces and i could literally taste the shit as it came out of my mouth. it was disgusting, and every single time i had that dream, i woke up and ran to the bathroom to brush my teeth like a quadrillion times.

icky.

so, yeah, you can taste things in your dreams... even if you'd rather not.

----------


## Hyperborean

> i used to have this recurring dream where i was vomiting feces and i could literally taste the shit as it came out of my mouth. it was disgusting, and every single time i had that dream, i woke up and ran to the bathroom to brush my teeth like a quadrillion times.



Well, one thing is certain: that's one dreadfully unkind dream. It must have been horrendous, fleur de lune, I can imagine. I wonder, though, what could have triggered those revolting dream experiences, for I haven't dreamt anything that even draws near those levels of revulsions of which you speak of. 

I hope those kinds of dreams rarely find you, though!

----------


## quicksilver girl.

> Well, one thing is certain: your dreams haven't been kind with you.



gotta agree with you there.





> It must have been horrendous, fleur de lune, I can imagine. I wonder, though, what could have triggered those revolting dream experiences, for I've never dreamt anything that manages to come close to what you've experienced.



i have no idea what i did to deserve that!

 ::embarrassed:: 

luckily i haven't had this dream in quite some time. thank god.

----------


## Kanano

I can, but it usually tastes bad for me.   :Sad:

----------


## Loaf

Sometimes you can, but I find generally I don't experience taste but experience things like sweetness, or saltyness, bitterness, or sourness.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

I recently seem to definitly taste things, yes.  But not often is it really good like some of you say.

I seem to only semi taste it in my mouth, but I can't feel it going down my throat.  Maybe I just need to work on it more.

----------


## catzisconfus

omg that is so awesome, i'm going to eat myself to death when i'm able to  ::D:

----------


## SteadyState

I generally don't eat in my dreams and when food has presented itself in the past, I've found it difficult to actually eat.
To be honest, I've never tried eating while lucid though, perhaps I'll put that on the list of things to do...

----------


## kookyinc

Yes. Dream food is good and it doesn't leave one overstuffed.

----------


## Finlander

I once (much younger) dreamed of a cookie, when I was about to eat it, I woke up.  :Sad:

----------


## Loaf

> I once (much younger) dreamed of a cookie, when I was about to eat it, I woke up.



Lol mega bump.

----------


## AgentSmith

I'm sort of jealous.  I can neither taste or smell in my dreams, lucid or not.  

I guess it could be worse.  I've had people tell me that they don't dream in color!!   I was floored by this since my dreams are often more colorful than real life... That must really suck!

----------


## Loaf

> I'm sort of jealous.  I can neither taste or smell in my dreams, lucid or not.



I wouldn't worry. I can pretty much guarantee that as lucid dreaming becomes more common and you have regular opportunity to engage your senses in the dream world, phenomenons like taste and smell will increase.

----------


## funnky

i dont think i have ever ate in a dream befor? or at least i dont remember

----------


## AgentSmith

I've actually had lucid dreams for about 20 years now (they come naturally for some reason).. too many to count.. and while eating isn't that common for me, I've never tasted or smelled anything even once :-\ .   I do have very poor smell in real life, so I don't know if that is a factor.  I've also never used any WILD techniques, only DILDs... so maybe that is a factor as well.  

As for my other senses, touch is very simplified (not texture), but it exists.  Hearing is about the same. My sight can be crisper than real life (my real eyes don't work great), and I can have really intense color perception... but that is where it stops.

I suppose it could be a physical difference, or maybe even a lack of "taste imagination".

----------


## Ilumirath

A few months ago I dreamt I've had the best barbeque ever. 

I also once had a dream where I ate some of my favorite nuts, and they tasted disgusting. I couldn't eat them for months because of the dream.

----------


## duke396

I want experiences like some of you have had lol.  I have tasted several things in my dreams but usually the taste is nothing like what it should be, not very strong, and not very good either.  It always makes me wonder what my brain is doing when I wake up from eating a burger that tasted like licking a penny (just an example, I can't think of anything specific).

----------


## ho316

oh hell yeah. Recently in the past 2 or so months ive been having a lot of dreams about food (usually from passing out early, skipping a meal). The main theme of the dreams will always be food. whether it be me in a restaurant, or wandering around a mall trying various foods in the food court. I always wake up due to hunger.

funny thing is in the dreams, the food is SO delicious. the perfect burger, or ice cream, or bowl of noodles, or mcdonalds french fries etc.

----------


## Emiko

I can. I had one lucid dream in which I ate yogurt and drank a beer. The yogurt tasted exactly like it does in real life. The beer tasted exactly how I like my beer to taste.  :smiley:

----------


## Rilly

I ate a weird type of jam once. It was a non-lucid dream and I don't remember it clearly, but I know that it didn't taste much like real jam and was very delicious.

----------


## Taxi

I would encourage anyone who doesn't have a sense of taste or smells in dreams to work on it. In one of my more recent dreams, I ate what appeared to be the little cardboard strip from the inside of Christmas crackers, upon tasting it however, it was the richest, most pure tasting chocolate like nothing I have tasted before. It was like my mind just decided to emphasize the best part of the taste from chocolate.

----------


## quiktaco

I was once asked in a dream what I had on my wedding day, and the foods appeared in front of me, and were so amazingly flavorful.  That was the first time I ever remember tasting in a dream, and that was only about a month ago.

----------


## Stirred

I had some kind of M&Ms candy bar and chocolate Mentos the night before.

I'm hoping to see chocolate Mentos on the market soon, it was delicious.

----------


## lucidkara

For me, it seems that food taste BETTER in dreams then in waking life!! Just 2 nights ago I ate an elephant ear (a doughy sugar covered treat for anyone who isnt sure what that is) and it was INCREDIBLE! So warm, buttery, and sweet. Strange thing is that I have only had a couple of them ever in my waking life and ive never really thought that they were anything special. The one in my dream, however, was absolutely wonderful, like what it _SHOULD_ taste like. =)

----------


## LucidDreamer09

> sigh....for truthfulness sake i have had tastes in my dream but only once.  I was dreaming i was in a bathroom with no toilets so i had to go into the sink and the stream....splashed against the sink and...well you can probably fill in the blanks.



lol wtf

----------

